# Anyone living abroad?



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi there

I live in Madrid and although there's lots of people who travel for treatment, I'd be interested in chatting to anyone who actually lives abroad, I get a little lonely  . 

Kay xxx


----------



## abbyabroad (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi SpayKay,

I live abroad too. I'n China, but orginally from Scotland. Been out here for about 3 years. There was an expats thread going a wee while ago, but it seems to have died a death. maybe it's time to resurect it?

Love
Abby
x


----------



## abbyabroad (Mar 15, 2005)

Here's the expat chat thread :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61645.0

Just bumped it. Hopefully that will get it going again.

Love
Abby
x


----------



## cheekychops (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Kay, Just read this after replying to your other.
Any time you want a chat heres my mail address ************
I now how you feel it can get lonley living abroad, I live in Spain too, near Malaga.

So any time.

Sarah
xx

*Email address removed to protect member identity - Moderator*


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

cheers Sarah


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, 

I live in Shanghai, China. Been out here for a year so far.
I've just found this website (I'm a bit slow, I know) I had ICSI in the UK at the ARGC so am watching the internet with interest and annoyance at the moment!
I have a little girl from my first attempt at ICSI. Her name is Megan and she's now 4 (and desperate for a little sister!). I then had a failed FET. I was thinking about having treatment out here but a bit scared (hospitals out here haven't seemed too good so far...), so think I'm going to wait till I get back to the UK in a years time. Bit of a long time away, I know and the clock is ticking.....


----------



## mayve (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Girls -

Can I join too? I've been in Italy for about 15 years (can't believe it -- it was supposed to be a 1 year event) and now I have an Italian DH so I guess I'm here to stay! (I'm American, but can I still join)


I only discovered FF during my 2ww and it has been my lifeline ever since. 
I had a "successful" IVF cycle in Oct 06 which sadly ended in a missed m/c. Odd how the success rates published for the clinics are for pg and not live births... Anyhow, I am just discovering that Italian law does just about everything to make good use of leftover eggs nearly impossible, so I am thinking of going abroad for my next tx.  

It was trying enough to do all of this in Italian .... I wonder how I'll do in, say, Turkish! 

Nice to meet you -

Mayve


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ladies,

if you follow this link -------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61645.0

it will take you to the thread with all the other expact ladies chatting 

Debs
xxxxxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Mayve and Slinkyfish and Sarah

Lovely to meet some new peoplw. This site is a life saver and really helpful. Look forward to getting to know you. Are you gonna go onto the expats thread that Debs has put on here? See you over there

Kay xxx


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi All,

Have posted on the expat thread.

xxx


----------

